# Deleted



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

That website looks scammy


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

head over to http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/index.php
they will answer any questions excel related
excellent and fast help


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Barwelle said:


> That website looks scammy


Yes, I wasn't willing to click anywhere on that site either. Sorry


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Chill out, man. You're absolutely right that that crap can come from anywhere. But a person can still browse the internet and take steps to avoid _most_ of it.

One option is to open a Google/Dropbox account specifically for sharing stuff like this, where you won't have any personal information in the file or on your drive.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Ag Driver said:


> You are missing the point. Regardless of _where_ you click, that is not the source of the issue. You are not mitigating any risk what so ever by strictly "trusting" Google or Dropbox. Mitigating the risk would be having solid software/protection that scans every download.
> 
> You ignorance is effectively tarnishing my reputation on this forum due to you alluding that I am a scammer. Take your tinfoil hat elsewhere if you do not understand basic computing. I have every right to be defensive of my reputation, and you have every right to move along and not click the link if you do not feel it is safe to do so.


Actually visiting reputable sites does mitigate some risk, but I'm sure you know better.

Just for starters if you try to download a file identified as a spreadsheet on Google Drive or Dropbox, it is likely to be a Spreadsheet, and not "malware.exe"
FWIW No such thing as "solid software/protection that scans every download". If there was, Apple wouldn't have let malware into their App store.

Realistically if you want to share a spreadsheet, use Google Drive, or Onedrive and the web based editing tools. If you don't understand that you can share just a single file with those services, without exposing any of your other data, I'd suggest you don't have a particularly strong understanding of modern computing.

Basic computer security is stay away from any website that appears sketchy, it if seems off, it's better avoided.


----------

